# Baby rats need new home!



## Ratyloveralways (May 7, 2010)

Hi, i wanted to post this really early because my 2 girls just had babies today and i wanted to make sure they had a home before they were 6 weeks old. I am keeping 2 girls and 1 boy from one of the girls and 1 girl and maybe 1 boy from the other, and some of my other friends are getting some, but i wanted to find the rest a home before they turn 6 weeks old, etc. If you are interested then please let me know, thyanks so much, bye. 

P.S. will try to post pics later on( if i figure out how to shrink the pictures).


----------



## Ratyloveralways (May 7, 2010)

I want them to find good homes and i dont know where else to go to make sure they go to a home as pet only and to really good homes, etc. I was not planning this one thank you. Unless you want one can you please not reply unless it is to the topic or you want to rehome one, etc. Thanks so much, bye. ???


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

If they werent planned litters then you can post on here. Otherwise you shouldnt be breeding unless you know you have homes available and therefore shouldnt need to post on this site - giving rescue rats a higher chance of finding good homes. I cant wait to see pics though! Were are you located? That could be a good thing to add!


----------



## Ratyloveralways (May 7, 2010)

I am located near some parts of philly, hatboro, bucks, etc.


----------



## Ratyloveralways (May 7, 2010)

Thanks everyone. I will try to post pics as soon as p[ossible. They are starting to get peach fuzz. They will be a week old tomarrow(monday- they are 6 days old today)!


----------



## PixieRei (May 22, 2010)

Awww how cute ^_^ I hope you manage to find them homes, I wish I could help out but I'm in England... lol :


----------



## underwhere759 (Aug 14, 2007)

I am very interested in getting 1-2 more little girls. 

I am planning on coming up to Northern Delaware at some point fairly soon, about 45 minutes from Philly, maybe we could meet up


----------



## Ratyloveralways (May 7, 2010)

Yeah. I will have 2 girls left if you are going or want to adopt them just as long as they are for pets and not feeders/breeders or anything like that. Would you want some mice babies as well. You will need to bring a cxage so i know they will be for pets. Please email me as wel and can i have your number to call you, etc. Thanks so much bye. P.S. i can send pics of them.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Ratyloveralways said:


> Yeah. I will have 2 girls left if you are going or want to adopt them just as long as they are for pets and not feeders/breeders or anything like that. Would you want some mice babies as well. You will need to bring a cxage so i know they will be for pets. Please email me as wel and can i have your number to call you, etc. Thanks so much bye. P.S. i can send pics of them.


For all the animals you rehome you should have an adoption application so people can fill it out and then you can find out what type of home/owner they will be.


----------



## underwhere759 (Aug 14, 2007)

They are definitely for pets! No thanks on the mice. 
Pictures and more info would be great. I have two little ladies already- Bean and Avenger. 

When will they be ready for rehoming?


----------



## Ratyloveralways (May 7, 2010)

lilspaz68 said:


> Ratyloveralways said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah. I will have 2 girls left if you are going or want to adopt them just as long as they are for pets and not feeders/breeders or anything like that. Would you want some mice babies as well. You will need to bring a cxage so i know they will be for pets. Please email me as wel and can i have your number to call you, etc. Thanks so much bye. P.S. i can send pics of them.
> ...


Well, i do not know how to get one and how would i let people fill it out-over email or what, etc. Can you please let me know. Thanks so much, bye.


----------



## Ratyloveralways (May 7, 2010)

underwhere759 said:


> They are definitely for pets! No thanks on the mice.
> Pictures and more info would be great. I have two little ladies already- Bean and Avenger.
> 
> When will they be ready for rehoming?


Well, i have to revount but i am pretty sure there is 2 left maybe 3 left. And ok about the mice, do you know anyone who is interested in getting any baby mice? Can you email me at [email protected] or can i have your email acount. Also, That is so cute maybe you can send me a picture of your girls, They turned 3 weeks old yesterday so in about 2 more weeks. Do you know of anyone who is looking to adopt some baby male rats because i need to rehome the rest of them as well. Theree will be a rehoming fee ok. And where are you located, are you going to travel to me, and please email me so i can make up a adoption application. Thanks so much. Talk to you soon, bye.


----------



## lilangel (Mar 26, 2009)

Ratyloveralways said:


> lilspaz68 said:
> 
> 
> > Ratyloveralways said:
> ...


You make your own application stating whatever you want to know about the person adopting from you. Any questions, example app:

Name:
Date:
Address:
Age (if you are under 18 years of age permission from a parent or legal guardian is required)
Your phone number
Do you rent or own your home?
Who will be the main caregiver for the new rat(s)?
Does anyone in your household suffer from allergies?
If yes, what type of allergies?
Does everyone living with you know about your plans to adopt and agree with this adoption?
Have you owned rats before, if so how many and ages?
What happened to them (ex: cause of death)? If you have current rats also include them.
How much time do you plan on devoting to your new rat(s) ?
How much out time do you plan on giving your new pet?
What do you currently feed or plan on feeding your new rat(s)?
What type of cage do you plan on using for them?

Easy as 1,2,3  You can add to it as much as you like those are your babies you are trying to find good safe homes for. You should be asking those and more questions.


----------



## Ratyloveralways (May 7, 2010)

Thanks i will use it.


----------

